# General > General >  all star factory

## ryrie

in jog today it said all star factory has been sold! does anyone know to who? heard today that gunns lybster have bought it and are going to knock it down and build offices!! very sad if true,think it's terrible considering how much money case gave to make it a cinema in the first place!! ::

----------


## ducati

> in jog today it said all star factory has been sold! does anyone know to who? heard today that gunns lybster have bought it and are going to knock it down and build offices!! very sad if true,think it's terrible considering how much money case gave to make it a cinema in the first place!!


I'm not 100% sure, but didn't that site have offices on it that were built never used and then demolished to make way for the Cinema?  ::

----------


## lasher

> in jog today it said all star factory has been sold! does anyone know to who? heard today that gunns lybster have bought it and are going to knock it down and build offices!! very sad if true,think it's terrible considering how much money case gave to make it a cinema in the first place!!


You heard today? Tell us your source?

----------


## DarrenG1992

heard rumours that it was john munro who bought the cinema
?????

----------


## Coxy

Who is your source??

----------


## telfordstar

> Who is your source??


 
Who really cares!!!!!

----------


## Bobbin

Surely this is fishing for information, so against the rules?

----------


## ducati

> in jog today


 
who is your source???????  :Wink:

----------


## Boozeburglar

> in jog today it said all star factory has been sold! does anyone know to who? heard today that gunns lybster have bought it and are going to knock it down and build offices!! very sad if true,think it's terrible considering how much money case gave to make it a cinema in the first place!!


He he, CASE and all that lot are probably going to pump money in to whatever new venture is there regardless of the potential for any return.

----------


## kitty kat

> who is your source???????


 
j o g,  john o groat journal. it was on the front page today

----------


## crayola

I heard Asda had bought it. Their legal team wore 'Every little helps' t-shirts under their pin stripes when they made their case to the council.

----------


## Bobbin

> He he, CASE and all that lot are probably going to pump money in to whatever new venture is there regardless of the potential for any return.


 Is there such a thing as CASE anymore and would they fund the same place again?

----------


## Bobinovich

> Surely this is fishing for information, so against the rules?


The fishing for information rule is for things like accidents - business information is not covered by it.

Fingers crossed that whoever has bought it will keep, and possibly expand on, the previous facilities.

----------


## Aaldtimer

> I'm not 100% sure, but didn't that site have offices on it that were built never used and then demolished to make way for the Cinema?


Wasn't it built on the site of the old Caymans business? 
The "Glove Factory"?

----------


## stewart4364

Where the All Star Factory is used to be Templemans glove factory. Templemans manufactured leather gloves but the business only lasted a few years. It was built sometime in the 70's. Caymans were based up at the Janetstown industrial estate and was actually a knackery. It was run by Peter Want who collected dead cows and sheep from the farmers but I do not know if the animals were turned into dog food or fertiliser. The name Cayman used for the business was taken from the alligator of that name. I do not think the business lasted all that long and Peter disappeared back south never to be heard of again (maybe one of the alligators got him).

----------


## Gronnuck

IMHO we can kiss goodbye to any thoughts of an entertainment venue. The All Star Factory died because it was not economically viable there was not enough people coming through the door to make it so.
As for the complaints about the state of the place; much of that was the result of the way it was being used.
I can only imagine the reason for anyone wanting the site is to put offices or housing on it.

----------


## braalterr903

it was the glove factory as i worked their till it went bust.

----------


## ducati

> it was the glove factory as i worked their till it went bust.


Oh, Sorry about that. There were some new offices in that area that were never occupied before they were demolished. But I don't know the details (obviously)  ::

----------


## LMS

> IMHO we can kiss goodbye to any thoughts of an entertainment venue. The All Star Factory died because it was not economically viable there was not enough people coming through the door to make it so.
> As for the complaints about the state of the place; much of that was the result of the way it was being used.
> I can only imagine the reason for anyone wanting the site is to put offices or housing on it.


Whilst I agree that the economic climate didn't exactly help the place, the term has been used as a scapegoat for the atrocious management.  The bar was grubby and the food was dire.  The cinema was expensive and scruffy.  The bowling alley was either shut, open for bowling leagues or broken down.  I went there many times and had to about turn.  I liked the idea of a combination of food, cinema or bowling; but the surroundings were appalling and the cost extortionate.  I appreciate that these places aren't cheap to run but if you price the customers out, you don't stand a chance.  You may get 10 customers at £10 but surely 30 at £6 is better.  They tried cheap nights on Tuesdays for a while and they were chocker.  A friend went up once for bowling with six kids, they were told to return later.  When they did so, they were told by the same chap that it was leagues only....what more can be said. 

Should the complex re-open, I am of the opinion that under the right management, albeit with a cash injection from whoever (public or private), the complex could be a success.   If the management addressed some of the above factors, I am sure that it would be more successful.  If it does open, the population of Caithness and North Sutherland, have to use it or we may lose it for good.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

> Whilst I agree that the economic climate didn't exactly help the place, the term has been used as a scapegoat for the atrocious management. The bar was grubby and the food was dire. The cinema was expensive and scruffy. The bowling alley was either shut, open for bowling leagues or broken down. I went there many times and had to about turn. I liked the idea of a combination of food, cinema or bowling; but the surroundings were appalling and the cost extortionate. I appreciate that these places aren't cheap to run but if you price the customers out, you don't stand a chance. You may get 10 customers at £10 but surely 30 at £6 is better. They tried cheap nights on Tuesdays for a while and they were chocker. A friend went up once for bowling with six kids, they were told to return later. When they did so, they were told by the same chap that it was leagues only....what more can be said. 
> 
> Should the complex re-open, I am of the opinion that under the right management, albeit with a cash injection from whoever (public or private), the complex could be a success. If the management addressed some of the above factors, I am sure that it would be more successful. If it does open, the population of Caithness and North Sutherland, have to use it or we may lose it for good.


 
I agree with you 100% LMS.

----------


## ducati

> I agree with you 100% LMS.


So do I, but when you are competing with cheap booze from supermarkets etc you have to make the experience good, and affordable.

----------


## lynne duncan

would like to see, that they reopen as a cinema but remove the bar influence, there is plenty of other places in thurso to drink, why can't they concentrate on making it more of a family venue, incorporate a decent size childrens play area, like the noahs ark at perth, put in new bowling lanes, do as inverness does and make it cheaper on the saturday and sunday mornings for families.

----------


## Thumper

I think part of the problem was bad management,but also nowadays a lot of people cant afford to go to the movies and simply wait a few months for it to come out on DVD (or sometimes manage to get it beforehand not that I am condoning that!) I know that the last time I went to the cinema with my 2 kids it cost me £43 for the tickets,a drink and a very small amount of sweeties,lots take that in with them, but I am too honest to do that so I always bought my goodies there,it was a treat for my kids but all I could think was that I could have bought a weeks food for that money and a dvd to always have so perhaps it fell fowl of an economy that simply cannot afford such luxuries on a regular basis x

----------


## Gronnuck

> Whilst I agree that the economic climate didn't exactly help the place, the term has been used as a scapegoat for the atrocious management. The bar was grubby and the food was dire. The cinema was expensive and scruffy. The bowling alley was either shut, open for bowling leagues or broken down. I went there many times and had to about turn. I liked the idea of a combination of food, cinema or bowling; but the surroundings were appalling and the cost extortionate. I appreciate that these places aren't cheap to run but if you price the customers out, you don't stand a chance. You may get 10 customers at £10 but surely 30 at £6 is better. They tried cheap nights on Tuesdays for a while and they were chocker. A friend went up once for bowling with six kids, they were told to return later. When they did so, they were told by the same chap that it was leagues only....what more can be said. 
> 
> Should the complex re-open, I am of the opinion that under the right management, albeit with a cash injection from whoever (public or private), the complex could be a success. If the management addressed some of the above factors, I am sure that it would be more successful. If it does open, the population of Caithness and North Sutherland, have to use it or we may lose it for good.


IMHO it sounds very much as if the management were trying to do too much with too little. With high labour costs it would difficult to stay on top of the cleaning and maintenance, and particularly disheartening if the customers were less than caring about the facilities; a venue doesn't get grubby or scruffy by itself.  :Wink: 
The entertainment combination can only work if there's enough people coming through the door and there's enough profit to sustain the investment. The costs of running such a place must have left the owners with little room to manoeuvre. At the end of the day they were probably worn down by the whole process of trying to make a worthwhile living.
It would be interesting to hear the views of someone who was actually employed there and perhaps get an insight into the problems of running the place.

----------


## stroma88

> IMHO it sounds very much as if the management were trying to do too much with too little. With high labour costs it would difficult to stay on top of the cleaning and maintenance, and particularly disheartening if the customers were less than caring about the facilities; a venue doesn't get grubby or scruffy by itself. 
> The entertainment combination can only work if there's enough people coming through the door and there's enough profit to sustain the investment. The costs of running such a place must have left the owners with little room to manoeuvre. At the end of the day they were probably worn down by the whole process of trying to make a worthwhile living.
> It would be interesting to hear the views of someone who was actually employed there and perhaps get an insight into the problems of running the place.




i think youve made some good points as a feel a lot of people are really harsh on the cinema.i worked there for 2 years and  i think at the end of the day it is a very hard buisness to run. the cinema gets next to nothing from tickets sales and thats why the tickets and sweets are so expensive. its the same everywhere you go. (was at vue in edinburgh not long ago ant it cost me £7 for juice and popcorn!)
i didnt work in the bowling but i know it costs a lot of money to fix the lanes, i think it was about 20,000 to replace a lane.
i know while i was working there everyone tried their hardest to keep the place tidy and keep everyone happy.
because they didnt get enough people through the door it was hard to run the place nevermind replacing things. it didnt help that kids used to rip all the padding from the seats either!
like any buisness im sure there are ways in which they could have run it better but unfortunately they ran out of time and money to do anything.
its a shame that it has closed as i really enjoyed working there and liked coming back when i was home. im sure even though it was expensive that a lot of other people, especially the kids are missing it too.

----------


## upolian

I cant remember the cinema as i never went near it :: Hopefully the new owners will do something with it and make it a success  :Smile:

----------


## Gronnuck

> i think youve made some good points as a feel a lot of people are really harsh on the cinema.i worked there for 2 years and i think at the end of the day it is a very hard buisness to run. the cinema gets next to nothing from tickets sales and thats why the tickets and sweets are so expensive. its the same everywhere you go. (was at vue in edinburgh not long ago ant it cost me £7 for juice and popcorn!)
> i didnt work in the bowling but i know it costs a lot of money to fix the lanes, i think it was about 20,000 to replace a lane.
> i know while i was working there everyone tried their hardest to keep the place tidy and keep everyone happy.
> because they didnt get enough people through the door it was hard to run the place nevermind replacing things. it didnt help that kids used to rip all the padding from the seats either!
> like any buisness im sure there are ways in which they could have run it better but unfortunately they ran out of time and money to do anything.
> its a shame that it has closed as i really enjoyed working there and liked coming back when i was home. im sure even though it was expensive that a lot of other people, especially the kids are missing it too.


Thank you Stroma88 for your view.
A small independent cinema is never going to be able to afford the cost the film distribution companies charge unless they pass on these charges to their customers. Owners have to hike the costs of everything else to cover their operating costs.
In the_ Groat_ today Darren Manson of the Cinema for Thurso campaign group says, "the cinema needs to have a stronger bond with the community" and "they will be happy to support the new owners should they be looking to continue running the cinema". I wonder where they were when the children of the community were ripping all the padding from the seats!
I cannot see anyone turning this venue around and providing the entertainment complex people say the want while sustaining their investment.

----------


## Matthew

I think it would be a bit silly to buy it and knock it down to build offices :S So I'm not going to believe that one yet. I believe & hope it will probably become a cinema again. So that makes me think it is a good thing that it has been sold - not a bad thing.

----------


## Tubthumper

Are Cinema for Thurso not the most appropriate people to run the cinema? Why haven't they bought it??

----------


## Tubthumper

> I cant remember the cinema as i never went near itHopefully the new owners will do something with it and make it a success


So that you can never go near it some more?? That's going to help the business, isn't it?

----------


## ducati

> Are Cinema for Thurso not the most appropriate people to run the cinema? Why haven't they bought it??


Yes, I've heard of this group. What exactly is their agenda?

----------


## EDDIE

The best thing thing they could do with the all star factory is knock it down and put houses on it i dont think it would matter who bought it  i think its located in the wrong place i think of it was in better location with more parking and was aimed more for familys it would still be there today.

----------


## Blarney

> i think youve made some good points as a feel a lot of people are really harsh on the cinema.i worked there for 2 years and  i think at the end of the day it is a very hard buisness to run. the cinema gets next to nothing from tickets sales and thats why the tickets and sweets are so expensive. its the same everywhere you go. (was at vue in edinburgh not long ago ant it cost me £7 for juice and popcorn!)
> i didnt work in the bowling but i know it costs a lot of money to fix the lanes, i think it was about 20,000 to replace a lane.
> i know while i was working there everyone tried their hardest to keep the place tidy and keep everyone happy.
> because they didnt get enough people through the door it was hard to run the place nevermind replacing things. it didnt help that kids used to rip all the padding from the seats either!
> like any buisness im sure there are ways in which they could have run it better but unfortunately they ran out of time and money to do anything.
> its a shame that it has closed as i really enjoyed working there and liked coming back when i was home. im sure even though it was expensive that a lot of other people, especially the kids are missing it too.


It's down to knowing your business and pitching your price correctly.  As LMS said earlier, 'surely it's better to get more bums on seats at a cheaper price' .....or something similar.  I have always found the cost to be prohibitive and (sorry stroma88!) many members of staff surly and unhelpful.  That applies to both the bowling and cinema areas which could have been a great kids' party venue if management hadn't been so greedy. Perhaps if they had thought about it more it would have been a little gold mine.

----------


## Olin

> The best thing thing they could do with the all star factory is knock it down and put houses on it i dont think it would matter who bought it  i think its located in the wrong place i think of it was in better location with more parking and was aimed more for familys it would still be there today.


Fact.

The cinema may not be overpriced with respect to how much it costs to run it but for a customer to go in and pay nearly a tenner for the classic Film, Drink and Popcorn I think is rather "coorse"

I don't like it when places like Ethel Austin and other ventures start out and bring a bit of hope to a community by saying it will provide great things and then failing. 

The state of the cinema and particularly liquid was terrible.

----------


## bish667

> The best thing thing they could do with the all star factory is knock it down and put houses on it i dont think it would matter who bought it i think its located in the wrong place i think of it was in better location with more parking and was aimed more for familys it would still be there today.


Dont think parking was an issue, there was a car park right across the road that I've never once seen full at night, fair enough it was the college car park but dont think they were bothered if people parked there.

----------


## youwhat?

> Are Cinema for Thurso not the most appropriate people to run the cinema? Why haven't they bought it??


Cinema For Thurso is only a one man band without two pennies to rub together. ::

----------


## youwhat?

> Yes, I've heard of this group. What exactly is their agenda?


As I've said in the previous post  CFT is a one man band.What agenda,other than his ego,could he have? ::

----------


## EDDIE

Have a look at this link below i seen it while i was googling

http://thursopicturehouse.piczo.com/?g=22625450&cr=1

If you miss the cinema that much why not buy a projector there not as dear as what they used to be

----------


## H

Wonder if the new owners would consider leasing the premises to a Community run group who ran the business - employing a manager to manage it.  That way the new owner gets return on their investment and the area retains the asset.

Perhaps if the community bought into it they may use it more and it would have a better chance of making it work.

----------


## Perambulate

maybe the rumors of it turning into a nightclub to rival skinandi's will come true

----------


## EDDIE

> maybe the rumors of it turning into a nightclub to rival skinandi's will come true


Its the wrong location for a nightclub cant see there being a lot people wanting to go from drinking in the centre town to go up there maybey in the short term but cant see it on long term

----------


## Perambulate

Gd point. They college should of bought it and turned it into classrooms would have saved trying t squeeze an extension in

----------


## Connor.

Well, if it was turned into a nightclub then the owners could then make a taxi firm which specialised in doing runs to there. They'd make a fortune with it and no doubt it'd give Skinandi's a run for its money. Maybe it won't have sticky floors and ridiculous prices.

----------


## M R

Tesco's have bought it,   it's been confirmed by my mithers best fiend from port gower.  I think they will take over ethel austins as well according to her fortune telling.  5 tescos stores for thurso.

Forgive me,  i am bored

----------


## sunshine23

Pity a Pizza Hut, games arcade, bowling alley and cinema were not there. Plenty of space.   A great day out for everyone, especially children.

----------


## Perambulate

> Tesco's have bought it,   it's been confirmed by my mithers best fiend from port gower.


First of all what would tescos want with the cinema? Its not a very big site

secondly i thought nobody lived in port gower and it was all part of the dahrma initiative?

----------


## M R

> First of all what would tescos want with the cinema? Its not a very big site
> 
> secondly i thought nobody lived in port gower and it was all part of the dahrma initiative?



There going to use it for storage mainly,   but i believe they will keep the cinema to host staff cinema partys.

People think that no-one lives in port gower becuase no one is ever seen by passer by's,   that doesn't mean they don't exist !

----------


## bish667

> People think that no-one lives in port gower becuase no one is ever seen by passer by's, that doesn't mean they don't exist !


 
i seen one person there once, or maybe i imagined it.

----------

